# Who has viewed my Outlook calendar



## yora (Oct 5, 2016)

Is it possible to tell who has been viewing my Outlook calendar?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

is this outlook.com or outlook on your computer?
If outlook.com, then if you have set it to be shared, then anybody who has the link can see it, but there is no way to find out exactly who.
If it is not shared, then no-one except you ( and anyone else with your login password) can see it


----------

